# Mouse noises/squeeks and expression.



## Hali (Mar 2, 2011)

I came in on my two male mice and one was chasing the other around his cage, the one that was being chased was making an extremely high squeaking noise that sounded almost distressed. I went to separate them and when I grabbed him he made the distressed noise again.

my question is am I right about the noise being distress? or could I just be misinterpreting it? my mice normally only make little chirping/clicking noises.

if it is distress is the mouse being bullied? should I separate them?


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

They are defintely two Bucks and not a Doe and Buck because He chases her and she can squeek when there mating  .If there fighting blood being drawn yes seperate them Bucks are territorial one minute they can be fine next and all hell breaks loose.I have had two Brothers squabble but it stopped there still together but if you seperate them never put them back together or it will start in earnest again.I would imagine the squeeling is because its getting chased and maybe bitten check it for marks.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

geordie is right. How old are they? males can fall out like this at any time and constant chasing and `tail nipping` are signs that one male is bullying the other. This can escalate into serious bite wounds and stress a mouse so much it can kill him. If you hav`nt already seperated them and this is still going on, do it now. Don`t hesitate. Set up another cage or tank/RUB/BIN for the other male and let them settle down. Single males do need more interaction from you, so make sure they get more play-times. They will need a wheel each too.

How are they now?


----------



## Hali (Mar 2, 2011)

I separated them, I just went to petsmart and got a 10 dollar reptile cage for the other mouse and he seems to be much happier on his own. he also seems less timid when I play with him so I think the other mouse has been bullying him for quite a while now.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

It`s for the best really because males can inflict real injury on one another. Single males do become more social with their owners, so do make sure both get individual play-times and cuddles!


----------

